# Leather & Climate Control



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Are the leather seats treated with some type of plastic coating? Would this get in the way of using some kinda of leather softener/conditioner? Does using seat covers actually protect the leather or do they do more harm than good?

Also

On the digital Climate Control what is that screw right in the middle at the very top? It is -/+ and uses a flathead. It doesnt turn all the way around and looks like its to set something?

Where is/are the foot temp sensors? The heat sometimes, regardless of what its on (ie. econ/ac/defrost/demist), blows cold after a few minutes..

Thanks in advanced and happy holidays!


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Xorti7 said:


> Are the leather seats treated with some type of plastic coating? Would this get in the way of using some kinda of leather softener/conditioner? Does using seat covers actually protect the leather or do they do more harm than good?
> 
> Also
> 
> ...



Seriously, anyone know what the hell that scew thing is or where the foot-temp sensor is?


----------



## mrtc5050 (Dec 21, 2005)

HI HAVE A 87 Z31 NA HOW DO YOU TAKE OFF THE DOOR PANELS ?THANKS PICS IF YOU HAVE


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

mrtc5050 said:


> HI HAVE A 87 Z31 NA HOW DO YOU TAKE OFF THE DOOR PANELS ?THANKS PICS IF YOU HAVE


wrong place to ask this question, go pick up a haynes manual and read up on the basics and also learn how to turn off the caps lock


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Xorti7 said:


> Are the leather seats treated with some type of plastic coating?


Nope.


Xorti7 said:



> Would this get in the way of using some kinda of leather softener/conditioner?


Nope.


Xorti7 said:


> Does using seat covers actually protect the leather or do they do more harm than good?


Only if you don't treat the leather regularly.


Xorti7 said:


> On the digital Climate Control what is that screw right in the middle at the very top?


This is answered in the owners manual. Have you looked? Do you have one?
*Set Temperature Adjuster*
The set temperature adjuster changes the
temperature difference between the head
area and foot area.
Turning the adjuster counterclockwise will
increase the temperature of the foot area
and decrease the head area, while turning
clockwise will decrease the foot area and
increase the head area.


Xorti7 said:


> It is -/+ and uses a flathead. It doesnt turn all the way around and looks like its to set something?


Yes. It is.


Xorti7 said:


> Where is/are the foot temp sensors?


Inside the actual air ducts.


Xorti7 said:


> The heat sometimes, regardless of what its on (ie. econ/ac/defrost/demist), blows cold after a few minutes.


That's cause the automatic climate control system is doing what it was programmed to do. Which isn't always very smart. A sensor could be bad. Run the self diagnostic procedure as outlined in the factory service manual.


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Nope.Nope.Only if you don't treat the leather regularly.This is answered in the owners manual. Have you looked? Do you have one?
> *Set Temperature Adjuster*
> The set temperature adjuster changes the
> temperature difference between the head
> ...


Thanks man. Informative as always. 

And no, I dont have an owners manual.


----------

